# Why I Am, And Will Always Be, A Canon Devotee: A Public Service Announcement...



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

Up until recently, I always said I was a Canon user because, well, because I'd _always _shot with a Canon camera.

I got a new reason last Wednesday.

I'm a recent transplant to Portland, Oregon. Prior to moving here, I lived just east of San Diego. Ergo, I'm not exactly used to the weather which is common in Oregon and, accordingly, I have some things to learn about how to deal with it.

On Wednesday, I decided to venture out to Silver Falls State Park. It has ten waterfalls in total, and I'd hoped to photograph four or five of them. I left the house early and, when I got to the first falls (the North Falls), it was about 30 degrees. I didn't venture to the down to the falls, though, and elected to shoot them from a viewpoint along the road:








From there, I drove down to a parking area for the South Falls. To get to the Upper South Falls was all of about a five minute hike down a dirt and partially paved trail. To get to the base of the falls would be about a 15 minute hike down some switchbacks along the trail.

The thing about waterfalls and winter is that the spray ices over on just about everything it touches. Maybe I'd just been living in sunny SoCal for too long, but this is something I neglected to offer even a passing thought. I had my Lowepro over my right shoulder, my 5D & 24-70 f/2.8L on my Slik tripod on my left, and I was on my way. I was watching my footing, and _consciously _made the decision to avoid walking where there was water running down the path; some idiotic thing about getting my new Vasque hiking shoes wet and dirty.

Of course, the thing I _should've _considered is that the water was running in these places because it wasn't frozen. Because it _wasn't _frozen, it offered a secure (or relatively so) foothold. The areas where the water _wasn't _running were, in fact, frozen and, as I would soon learn, offered nothing that even approached being a secure foothold.

I remember the feeling as my feet came out from under me. That happened almost immediately after I started sliding towards a low railing. "Oh", I thought, "This is g_oing _to suck". There was no way I was going to avoid going over the railing. Somehow, though, I managed to avoid it. Well, I'm happy to report that I didn't go over the railing.

I went _under_ it.

I went under it and commenced a fall, down a steep embankment, of about 25 feet. I pinballed my way down the embankment until I stopped just above the path that, on a nice sunny day, I likely would've just walked to. This time, I just took a short cut. I hurt. A lot. Nothing was broken, but I knew I bruised some things internally; ribs and maybe a kidney. My left leg, clad only in denim, was soaked, as were my gloves. All I could think about on the way down was how I was going to be on the news in two or three days after they'd found my lifeless body on the trail. Okay, that's a bit dramatic; it's a popular place even in winter, but I remember believing that I would probably end up being carried out.

As it was, though, I was able to pick myself up and brush myself off. I was wet but, oddly, not really cold. I looked over, about ten feet or so from where I stopped tumbling, and saw my camera laying in the brush. It was still connected to the tripod. I don't recall ever letting go of it but, clearly, I had. I don't recall watching it careen down the embankment but, clearly, it did. I walked over and picked it up, absolutely certain that it was going to be useless. At the very least, I figured, the lens would be destroyed.

I picked it up, and brushed dirt and grime and brush off of the camera. The lens looked fine. There was some mud on the lens hood, but that was it. I turned the camera on and ran it through every mode it has. I encountered exactly zero issues. The camera and lens, aside from being dirty and a little wet, worked perfectly. I was amazed. I have to figure that, because it was on my shoulder, the camera hit the ground with the same amount of force that I did. That, alone, should've ruined it. But my 5D wasn't content with that. The 5D wanted to go along for the whole ride.

So, there's my tale of (almost) woe. I was real lucky. Not only was I lucky because my gear ran the gauntlet and survived, but also because I, too, walked away when it could've been a _lot _worse for me. I can't say whether or not a camera from another manufacturer would've survived the same, and I'm not suggesting it wouldn't. What I'm saying is that the 5D was subjected to more in that fleeting five or six seconds than it should've been over the entire course of its useful life, and it came through with flying colors. THAT is why I'm a Canon devotee.

Oh, and here's a shot of the falls I took after the fall:







As an aside, I think that as much as this is to share with how much punishment a camera can take, it's also a cautionary tale about being aware of your environment, especially if it's an environment you're not used to, as I was not in this instance.

Stay safe out there...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 7, 2013)

Great story and photos to go with. How are you feeling days after taking the "express lane"?


----------



## jaomul (Jan 7, 2013)

Cameras can be replaced. You can't. Good to hear no serious damage to you, though its a bonus your hobby toy remained intact


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad you are okay Steve.  I think the problem was that you had a tripod made by "SLIK"; hmmmm.     I own two of them and this is the first time I have seen that brand mentioned.  

Again, glad you and the camera are okay.  Did the tripod survive well also?


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Great story and photos to go with. How are you feeling days after taking the "express lane"?



I've got some internal bruising; some ribs and a kidney. I wrenched my shoulders on the way down, as well, which is probably when I let go of the tripod. I'm thankful I didn't hit my head, although I can't even begin to guess how I didn't.

I should also note that, in the Lowepro were my 85mm f/1.8, my 70-200mm f/2.8, a 580EXII, filters, and a bunch of other stuff. It all survived...


----------



## amolitor (Jan 7, 2013)

If you'd had a Leica, it would have transformed into a german medi-bot and had you all patched up and good to go before you regained consciousness.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Glad you are okay Steve.  I think the problem was that you had a tripod made by "SLIK"; hmmmm.     I own two of them and this is the first time I have seen that brand mentioned.
> 
> Again, glad you and the camera are okay.  Did the tripod survive well also?



Again, thanks for the well wishes. As a local hiker here told me the other day: "This sh*t is real, so don't screw around".

The tripod, like everything else, is functioning perfectly...


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

amolitor said:


> If you'd had a Leica, it would have transformed into a german medi-bot and had you all patched up and good to go before you regained consciousness.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

Kahtoola MICROspikes® Traction System | Ice Traction Shoes might be a good investment!


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Kahtoola MICROspikes® Traction System | Ice Traction Shoes might be a good investment!



Man, no kidding. I've bookmarked that site, and I will be purchasing something like those.

When I bought the Vasques, I saw something similar to the Microspikes. I remember saying "Man, some people take this stuff way too seriously".

Count me, now, among them...


----------



## KenC (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to hear both you and all the gear came through OK.

I'm a little surprised about the Slik - I had two of them at different times in the past, never subjected them to any rough treatment at all and each broke after a few years (different parts on each). The only reason I had the second one despite my problem with the first was that I inherited it from a family member.  I may just have bad luck with them because I know someone who's used the same one for about twenty years with no trouble.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought a pair of cheapo ones from Walmart for $13, and as cheap as they were they help a LOT walking up and down the paths at my favorite park. Those ones are bound to be better than the cheapies I bought!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder if a Nikon devotee would have even slipped in the first place... lol...

But seriously, Steve...MAN--you are fortunate to be able to TELL this story!!!! Glad you and your gear are all okay. I'm familiar with the park...man, there are some HAIRY possible falls...you are lucky!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that you're in Oregon and visiting some of the beautiful places the state has to offer, just make sure you keep your footing around Thor's Well. Probably won't be getting up if you fell in here! 




Into Vortex by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I wonder if a Nikon devotee would have even slipped in the first place... lol...



True story:

As I'm walking back up the trail after shooting for a while, a guy and his two sons were walking down the path. The guy was carrying a Nikon. I cautioned him "Walk on the left!". It was, you see, the right side of the path, as you descended, that was frozen.

About a minute later I hear one of the two sons yell "DAD! Is your camera okay?"

I kinda' chuckled because, clearly, he chose to walk on the right...




> But seriously, Steve...MAN--you are fortunate to be able to TELL this story!!!! Glad you and your gear are all okay. I'm familiar with the park...man, there are some HAIRY possible falls...you are lucky!!!



I know. As I was walking back up the trail later that day, I remember looking up at where I fell, and I just can't figure out how I wasn't carried out on a stretcher. It was a significant drop...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad that you are surviving. Send this story to Canon and see if they offer a free cleaning or something. hehehe


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Now that you're in Oregon and visiting some of the beautiful places the state has to offer, just make sure you keep your footing around Thor's Well. Probably won't be getting up if you fell in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome. 

How far from Portland?


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 7, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Glad that you are surviving. Send this story to Canon and see if they offer a free cleaning or something. hehehe



Don't think I haven't thought about it!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 7, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Glad that you are surviving. Send this story to Canon and see if they offer a free cleaning or something. hehehe
> ...



Can't hurt to try. You never know.


----------

